

Ask HN: How likely is it that Sandy will affect AWS us-east? - jondot


======
dholowiski
I wonder if many data centers will pre-emptively disconnect from the power
grid and switch over to backup generators? I used to work in the same building
as a data center and we had enough diesel fuel to keep running for a week
without refueling (and we did, once).

This does make me wonder, the data centers that Google and Amazon are
building, how will they fare in a hurricane? Did they skimp on strength to
build them cheaper?

------
niggler
Many data centers are hardened. For example, the Mahwah data center that
houses NYSE and the Carteret data center that houses NASDAQ can sustain
hurricane weather (although they are closed today/tomorrow)

~~~
toomuchtodo
How impervious are they to flooding?

